# Cocon chez l'assistante maternelle



## Capri95 (23 Juillet 2022)

Je tenez à vous faire partager une petite histoire qui m'a émue.
J'acceuil une petite choupette de 3 ans depuis ces 12 mois.
Apparemment des amis des parents avait décidé de se déguiser en clown pour le carnaval.
Ils sont arrivés chez les parents de la petite, et quand la petite a vu les clowns elle a paniqué, elle  à eu peur.
Les parents avaient beau essayé de la calmer, rien n' y faisait elle était en crise de panique.
Et la petite dans sa frayeur à demandé à venir chez moi, elle voulait absolument être chez sa "tatie" 
Sa maman a bien mis 30 minutes à lui expliquer que ce n'était pas possible. 
Elle lui a proposé ses grands-parents qui habitent pas loin.
Et bien non la petite n'en démordé pas elle voulait aller chez moi.
La maman c'est rendu compte avec cette histoire, combien nous pouvons être importante aux yeux des petits loulous que nous accueillons.
Je pense que ma présence + mon habitation sont un deuxième cocon pour elle.
C'est ce qui m'a émue de penser que la 3ème présence ( hors mis bien entendu son papa et sa maman) à qui elle pense quand de telles situations ce produisent et bien ce soit moi.
Ça peut semblé un peu prétentieux de ma part, mais c'est comme ça que je le recent.


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir tout a fait ça fait plaisir de penser qu'en cas de peur cette petite veut sa tatie. Ça prouve que tu es une personne rassurante qui sécurise ses accueillis. Et les clowns font souvent peur aux petits.
Tu peux être fière ce n'est pas de la prétention!


----------



## Petuche (23 Juillet 2022)

Moi je me souviens il y a quelques années j'accueuillais une petite k. Pendant un long'moment cette petite à été très malade, problèmes intestinausntres importants. Un soir je suis passée la voir, cela faisait bien 3 semaines qu'elle était malade... Elle ne jouait plus et n'avait plus de réaction à rien
Et quand elle m'a vu elle a eu un sourire que je n'ai jamais oublié, la maman en avait les larmes aux yeux... Elle m'a dit alors là c'est sur K vous aime beaucoup et je suis sûre qu'elle est bien chez vous.
Et c'est vrai que ça fait plaisir ! Et on les aime nos loulous...


----------



## B29 (23 Juillet 2022)

Moi c'est pareil, il y quelques années j'ai eu un petit garçon et l'alchimie a été immédiate.
Quand j'allais le chercher à l'école (vers 11h15)
Il jouait avec ses copains et quand la maîtresse l'appelait pour lui dire que j'étais là, il laissait tout tomber et courrait vers moi en disant "nounou d'amour" et se jetait dans mes bras. 
Aujourd'hui, nous nous voyons régulièrement et il vient passer quelques jours de vacances.  Il fait partie de la famille. Et si un jour il faut aller  décrocher la lune pour lui et bien j'irai sans hésitation.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Juillet 2022)

C'est assez rare ce genre de comportement c'est un peu l'histoire de mon mari et du petit qu'il gardait le temps que j'aille à l'école pour mon fils et une autre petite en accueil !!! c'est tellement beau et là on se dit qu'on fait ce travail pour ce rapport que l'on a avec les petits ...


----------



## Ariv42 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Vos histoires font du bien 
J'ai aussi eu des enfants avec qui cela s'est bien passé  d'ailleurs ils reviennent mardi pour la journée


----------



## violetta (23 Juillet 2022)

Trop mimi capri95.
C'est très touchant et cela prouve bien combien on peut être important dans la vie de nos petits accueillis.
Du coup, ça me fait penser que je vais devoir me séparer d'une petite qui va rentrer à l'école .
Alors parait-il que l'on ne doit pas s'attacher aux petits, comme si c'était un sentiment, une émotion que l'on pouvait contrôler.
Parfois c'est difficile,  parfois ça l'est moins mais l'attachement est quelque chose que je connais bien, je n'essaie pas de le contrôler, je le gère comme je peux mais je reconnais que parfois c'est difficile. 
En attendant, je vais profiter d'elle pour notre dernière semaine ensemble.
Sniffff sniffff.
Et puis la vie reprendra son cours avec d'autres petits et de nouvelles aventures, c'est un perpétuel recommencement....et c'est pourquoi aussi j'aime ce métier. 
Bonne soirée.


----------



## nounoucat1 (24 Juillet 2022)

Violetta en formation j'ai appris que l'on est autorisé à verser une larme seule dans sa cuisine a la séparation d'avec nos accueillis.ca m'est resté cette consigne. Et il faut avoué que certains petits nous en font verser plus d'une. 
Bon dimanche


----------



## Ryleti (24 Juillet 2022)

Violetta,

On nous l'a dit au premier module de formation et répété au deuxième : ils ne faut pas vous attacher aux enfants que vous aurez en garde.
Mais ceux qui nous forment ont ils fait notre métier ?
Comment ne pas s'attacher à des petits bout que l’ont à depuis leurs 2 mois 1/2 parfois 10h/jours ?
Certains oui on est contente de finir le contrat soit par rapport à eux doit à leurs parents mais généralement on a toujours un petit pincements 🥺🥺
Ça a été le cas vendredi car je leur ai dit bon week-end et qu'vec les parents on a réalisé que c’était là dernière fois parce qu'on fini les contrats le 29...

Capri95 ça fait du bien de lire des messages comme le vôtre. MERCI


----------



## violetta (24 Juillet 2022)

Ben oui, complètement d'accord ryleti.
Pour dire des idioties pareilles, il ne faut jamais avoir travaillé avec des enfants.
Après,  c'est la façon de gérer cette situation qui est importante. Je ne vais pas chanter "ne me quitte pas" de Jacques Brel !!!!!


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Juillet 2022)

J'avais eu le cas d'un petit garçon, qui n'était bien que chez lui ou chez moi. La papa me disait : "chez vous c'est sa 2° maison".
Quand les parents allaient dîner chez des amis ou dans de la famille, oncles, tantes... même fatigué il ne voulait pas s'endormir.
Il disait à son père : "je veux dormir à la maison ou chez nounou".

Depuis presque 30 ans que je fais ce métier, je ne compte plus les parents qui me disent : "le matin quand X ne veut pas se lever ou s'habiller, il suffit de dire : "allez, on va chez Nounou"... et alors là, c'est miraculeux, en 3 mn il est prêt...."


----------



## NOELLA92 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, cela m'est aussi arrivé avec une fratrie. J'ai accueilli la grande soeur pendant 6 ans (dont 3 ans en périscolaire) et ensuite son petit frère pendant 2 ans. Ensuite le papa a été muté en Angleterre pour son travail. A chaque fois qu'ils reviennent  en france voir les grands parents, les enfants demandent à passer me voir. Ils dorment à la maison le samedi soir. Nous sommes toujours en contact sur les réseaux sociaux. J'ai pu suivre leur emménagement, leur scolarité. C'est super.


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Non, rien de prétentieux dans ce constat.

Il est souvent nécessaire d'avertir les Familles que oui il est possible qu'à un moment l'enfant accueilli nous repère comme un pilier rassurant, plus encore que Tatie Germaine ou Papi Charles pour une raison assez simple et naturel qui est que le tout petit ne se soucis pas du rapport génétique mais seulement du rapport quotidien. 

On parle de figure d'attachement indispensable au développement du bébé qui sera la Maman, le Papa. 
On parle de figure de ré-attachement pour ce qui concerne cette autre personne qui prends soin du bébé en l'absence de sa figure d'attachement principale: nous les AMs. 
Alors oui il est bon d'expliquer tout ça aux Parents de manière à ce qu'ils puissent aussi rassurer Tonton, Mamie, un jour bébé reconnaîtra ces personnes là comme des proches mais sans lien quotidien il faudra attendre qu'il ait grandit. 
Mais on sait aussi que tout aussi essentielles que nous sommes pour nos Loulous, quand ils voguent vers d'autres eaux avant l'âge de 3-4 ans, si le lien n'est pas entretenus par les PE, ils nous "oublieront" et ce sera tout à fait normal, naturel. Il n'y a donc pas de concurrence dans ce lien.
Si le lien se poursuit c'est tjrs par la volonté des Parents. Ce qui est très chouette car aucune de nous ne peut prétendre qu'elle fait son travail de façon mécanique, c'est impossible.

Notre métier est de donner beaucoup de nous pour envelopper, protéger, rassurer. C'est ainsi que bébé se développera sereinement. 
Mais ils nous incombe de les laisser nous quitter et s'attacher à d'autres personnes quand le moment sera venu. 

C'est un sujet tout à fait d'actualité au mois d'août avec nombre de Loulous qui vont rentrer à l'école et devront trouver leur instit et leur ATSEM tout aussi merveilleux qu'ils nous ont adoré nous.


----------

